
Jailed Saudi feminist refuses to deny torture to secure release - jasonhansel
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/13/jailed-saudi-feminist-refuses-release-in-exchange-for-denying-torture
======
aussieguy1234
If you don't like this regime one small thing you can do to help is to buy an
electric car like a Tesla instead of one that uses fuel produced from Saudi
oil. That will hit them where it hurts, in the wallet.

Middle eastern countries get away with all kinds of abuses, because oil.
Remove the oil and they won't have the same bargaining power they do now.

~~~
hdra
Electric car, sure, but Tesla? Doesn't the company have some Saudi money in
it? Not sure how much stake they have in it, but I'd guess they are close
enough Elon Musk tried to take the company private with their backing

